# Front engine mount support question



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

You know the bar that bolts to the inner wings and supports the front engine mount?
I was wondering (a) how much it weighs. (b) what happens if it's removed from the car?

Just idly wondering, that's all. The engine mount is attached to the front of the car, albeit via the bar, so it appears that the big bar is there for structural stiffening of the front end. 

But is it really needed? And how much *does* it weigh the car down?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I guess you are talking about the crossmember. If I had to guess, it weighs about 10-15lbs. Do not remove it, it is important to locate the motor correctly and stiffen the chassis. There are lots of things you can take out of your car to lighten it, this shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

OK thanks. I wondered if it was just some over-engineering, but come to think of it I have not seen any other crossmembers under the engine where they usually are on other makes.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya the crossmember also holds your front engine and rear tranny mount so essentialy if you take this off your engine will just about fall out of the car.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that cross member controls the fore and aft rocking of your power train when shifting and cranking. it's ideal to replace those motor mounts with aftermarket units to lessen the rocking motion.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> that cross member controls the fore and aft rocking of your power train when shifting and cranking. it's ideal to replace those motor mounts with aftermarket units to lessen the rocking motion.


agreed... speaking of which where do i find thoes at i need to replace mine as well


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you can either go with Energy Suspension or Prothane. a good number of aftermarket sellers carry them. 
as for myself, i went with the ES inserts for the front and rear mounts on the cross-member for about $35.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

all you need to do to find out how much the crossmember holds is to remove it without supporting the engine. that will scare the hell out of you.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i cant seem to find these engine mounts anywhere, including energys suspentions website, any advise?


----------



## wellitsovernow (Aug 29, 2004)

place called gofastdepot carrys them. Ill also note that the rear engine mount is also connected to that bar.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you want energy suspension bushings, i have a whole engine/ torque member set with the passenger side mount already pressed in. email me at [email protected] . if you want prothanes, gofastdepot.com is the place to go. serban from sr20forum.com works there.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Why the hell would you take the crossmember out it holds the rear motor mount and front motor mount?

Is this what mount you are referring too?





















Burn 17 said:


> ya the crossmember also holds your front engine and rear tranny mount so essentialy if you take this off your engine will just about fall out of the car.


Honestly, im not trying to call you out but i have to one this one. On any B-chassis car i have seen the transmisson mount does not have anything to do with the crossmember. The crossmember uses the front motor mount (only on MT cars) and the rear motor mount. The transmission mount its bolted to the tranny with 3 bolts into the casing then bolted to the frame of the car. I have a picture of all my motor mounts if you'd like to see them.


----------



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm. My car is one of those which has a transverse 'crossmember' carrying the front mount (pictured) only. That is to say, the mount at the front of the car. The crossmember is bolted to each inner wing and to a point on the front metalwork of the car, where the mount is held on. Hence I wondered about doing away with the crossmember and letting the mount be attached solely to the front of the car. But then would the chassis flex a lot at the front?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

markweatherill said:


> Hmmm. My car is one of those which has a transverse 'crossmember' carrying the front mount (pictured) only. That is to say, the mount at the front of the car. The crossmember is bolted to each inner wing and to a point on the front metalwork of the car, where the mount is held on. Hence I wondered about doing away with the crossmember and letting the mount be attached solely to the front of the car. But then would the chassis flex a lot at the front?


Is there anyway you can get a picture of what your talking about?


----------

